# Dog food harmful to goats?



## BlessedMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I have 3 month old buckling. We have our dog out there with him.
The buckling keeps trying to chow down on the dog food. 
Is this harmful?? I'm not sure what to do. The dog needs to eat!

Thanks!


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

_My adult goats have been after the dog food. Some was spilled on the ground and they devoured it.

I only noticed that one kid has the runs after that. Thinking it was transfered to the mom. But I also noticed some very clumpy goat doodle. After a couple of days, it was back to normal.

But I too would like to know if someone knows anymore.

Good question BlessedMom!_


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

You need to find some place to feed your dogs where the goats cannot get into the dog food! There are several reasons. For one, your dog, in attempting to defend his or her food, may injure one of the goats.

But the biggest reason is that dogfood contains animal products which ruminants should NOT have!! You've heard of BSE (mad cow disease), right? That's supposedly how those cattle got it, by eating feeds that had animal products in it! (There are some other theories about BSE, too.) Also, it's too rich for them, and can cause digestive upsets and founder. We used to have a pony who had run wild with her mother until she was four years old, and in the winter they survived in the little bush village in Alaska by eating dog food off people's porches. Garnet was pretty badly foundered when we got her -- time and a lot of work on her feet got her back in good shape, but rich stuff like dog food is not good for animals that were created to eat grass, brush, and such.

Kathleen


----------



## BlessedMom (Jul 20, 2004)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> You need to find some place to feed your dogs where the goats cannot get into the dog food! There are several reasons. For one, your dog, in attempting to defend his or her food, may injure one of the goats.
> 
> But the biggest reason is that dogfood contains animal products which ruminants should NOT have!! You've heard of BSE (mad cow disease), right? That's supposedly how those cattle got it, by eating feeds that had animal products in it! (There are some other theories about BSE, too.) Also, it's too rich for them, and can cause digestive upsets and founder. We used to have a pony who had run wild with her mother until she was four years old, and in the winter they survived in the little bush village in Alaska by eating dog food off people's porches. Garnet was pretty badly foundered when we got her -- time and a lot of work on her feet got her back in good shape, but rich stuff like dog food is not good for animals that were created to eat grass, brush, and such.
> 
> Kathleen


Ug, that's what I was afraid of. On the upside I only feed our poochie a vegetarian dog food. Any ideas on how to keep the buckling from the dog food?
Our dog will let him eat it! This dog thinks the buckling is one of it's kids. I kid you not, he's a good dog. He and the little buckling curl up together.
It's soo cute.

Lori


----------



## sbox (Apr 3, 2005)

And, your goat will start chasing cars.


----------



## HunterTed (Mar 21, 2005)

I have had to start feeding my Great Pyrenees in a seperate lot from my Barbados and goats. They were all trying to eat all his feed. Never had one get sick or anything like that but ol Tug was having fits trying to eat. So now when I let the sheep in the barn lot to feed them I leave Tug in the pasture to eat in peace. I let him back in the lot where I keep the sheep at night before I go to bed.


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

sbox said:


> And, your goat will start chasing cars.



_  Good one sbox....couldn't let that joke pass without a laugh...one can only imagine!_


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

BlessedMom said:


> I have 3 month old buckling. We have our dog out there with him.
> The buckling keeps trying to chow down on the dog food.
> Is this harmful?? I'm not sure what to do. The dog needs to eat!
> 
> Thanks!



ya can try a keyhole feeder for the dog be it yer goat has horns...he might not be able to get his head in it but the dog would...unless ya have a very big dog lol.....can always lock the goat or dog up feed dog then release...my geese and ducks eat my dogs food all the time still havent found a way to stop that lol.


----------



## cutinpony (Mar 8, 2005)

sbox said:


> And, your goat will start chasing cars.


Laugh but it is true they will learn habits from the dogs. I had two pygmy wethers that acted just like our dogs, they were raised with the dogs. The dogs would run the fence chasing cars. Then one day I thought the dogs were chasing the goats, so I penned the dogs up and went about my gardening the next car that went by the goats ran to the fence and chased the car. I felt bad for penning the dogs up.


----------

